# TO EVERYONE BE CAREFUL



## Cristian (Mar 25, 2012)

be carefull hoppin out of colton going eastbound because they are crackin down hard. the north bound isnt that bad but east is bad. hopefully everyone reads this cause i just got a ticket for that. lol.


----------



## Dro (Mar 25, 2012)

how much was your ticket


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 25, 2012)

I would love to hear what you were doing that landed you a ticket. Let me guess, you caught a stack train headed east right in front of all the MoW crews working on the Crossing?

cxr - SO HOT


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 25, 2012)

uhhhh........ kay? thanks for the warning? though i think this woulda been better suited for a chat box message instead of a new thread... *facepalm*


----------



## anotheridiot (Mar 25, 2012)

I take all my train riding advice from someone wearing a drug rug.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Mar 25, 2012)

anotheridiot said:


> I take all my train riding advice from someone wearing a drug rug.



Lol!


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah.... that's frickin' hilarious; I've never heard it referred to as that, but it's totally awesome..


----------



## Cristian (Mar 29, 2012)

haha make fun of me all you want guys, i don't give a fuck. it was just a fuckin sugestful tip to help all you kids out. i dont care if u take my advice or not. i dont give a fuck hahahhaa


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 29, 2012)

dont worry we still love you fuckin fuck fuckkckckck


----------



## Riku (Mar 29, 2012)

anotheridiot said:


> I take all my train riding advice from someone wearing a drug rug.


 atleast all the college bros knows hes haaaard


----------



## dajdiioue (Mar 29, 2012)

Why are these responses so condescending and rude? I've heard it preached that your community looks out for itself, protects and loves it's members. Yet you respond to such caring and nurturing by insulting clothing choice and questioning riding practices? I can't say whether or not this fellow is a knowledgeable rider, but I do know that his intention in sharing this information with us is our safety and well being. Maybe I'm taking silly comments too seriously, if so, that's fine, ignore me-- All I'm suggesting is that we be appreciative when someone is trying to help.


----------



## Riku (Mar 29, 2012)

dajdiioue said:


> Why are these responses so condescending and rude? I've heard it preached that your community looks out for itself, protects and loves it's members. Yet you respond to such caring and nurturing by insulting clothing choice and questioning riding practices? I can't say whether or not this fellow is a knowledgeable rider, but I do know that his intention in sharing this information with us is our safety and well being. Maybe I'm taking silly comments too seriously, if so, that's fine, ignore me-- All I'm suggesting is that we be appreciative when someone is trying to help.


 i think your ass is bleeding


----------



## dajdiioue (Mar 29, 2012)

Riku said:


> i think your ass is bleeding


Hot


----------



## dajdiioue (Mar 29, 2012)

dajdiioue said:


> Hot


http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...art=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=146&ty=67


----------



## Riku (Mar 29, 2012)

dajdiioue said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...art=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=146&ty=67


 damn dont get so butt hurt over little texts jezzzzzz


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 29, 2012)

i want to say something butttt.....


----------



## Rager (Mar 29, 2012)

what is all this riding trains talk? ride trains? like freight trains? people still do that? ya'll shouldn't do that...its awful dangerous....fuck trains go greyhound....


----------



## kai (Mar 29, 2012)

i think it's safe to say that people get all butt hurt because for long timers who were out and about before the internet we had to figure out little things for ourselves. Telling people that the eastbound trains leaving colton are being cracked down on without any context such as- trains slowing to 10 mph for overhead inspection, infrared scanner being used, train stops at siding outside yard and a bull on an atv drives along inspecting buckets with a mirror etc... Just saying I got caught is not grounds to put up a warning on the internet. On that note, why folks who've been riding a long time also get butt hurt is that this is not an inclusive community. Now with the internet though every regular jeff and college student out there who's read kerouac wants to jump on board without even the slightest clue of what this culture is about, or how to figure it out for themselves. In fact i haven't been on this site in over 6 months and this is the first post i see and i gotta say if you remember this site from 7-8 years ago you never saw shit like the topic post here. Over the years so much crap like this has popped up that it's become painfully redundant. So on that note, long time rider's do look out for each other but if you think you're just gonna walk into a community that's been formed for the last hundred years by people proving themselves through acts of ingenuity, self reliance and determination and expect to be welcomed with open arms, you're wrong. If you ever do make it out on the rails and into squats and what not I'm sure you'll find anyone who's got more then a summer under their belt to be fairly tight lipped and apprehensive.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. that sums up a lot of my feelings in a concise and respectful manner. Good job Kai. 

And Christian: I know you've rode a couple trains and i think you have a pretty good head on your shoulders (unlike 75% of the new kids i see out there) But things like what happened to you in Colton isnt new. You should always ride with your guard up and expect the tightest security in the slackest of yards or over the road and plan accordingly.

Dont let the drunkies drag you down either


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your ticket experience, Cristian. If I rode that spot 4 or 5 times this year with no problems and then get busted twice in a row, I'd say its hot. I wouldn't expect anybody else to use this as criteria for determining "hotness," but it does seem reasonable to me. How many trips have you made through that spot? Try to remember how many miles you ride between getting busted, and the particlulars of your "bust". You'll see that riding with another person, crew or a dog will affect how often you get a law enforcement contact. And--if you are riding with oogles, serves you right. I'd give you a ticket myself! I know you aren't oogle material, but any time you come into contact with them, be sure to use lots of soap and get all that ooginess off of you before it sets in.


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'd say its hot.


 

West coast people in general and especially authorities have their own agenda. This is no surprise.


----------

